# Karpfen-Schnitzel !!! absolut spitze!



## scheppl0385 (15. April 2011)

ca. 200 g Maismehl
ca. 100 g Paniermehl
ca. 0,5 Tl Salz 
ca. 0,5 Tl Pfeffer
ca. 0,5 Tl Thymian
Frische Petersilie

Eier

Die Panade:

Maismehl und Paniermehl ungefähr 2:1 mischen,
eine Prise Thymian zugeben, Salz und Pfeffer nach Geschmack und reichlich Petersilie dazu.

Den Karpfen filetieren und die Filetstücke im ei wenden.
Danach reichlich in der Panade wenden.
Bei mittlerer Hitze Goldbraun braten.

Dazu: Petersilienkartoffeln und Tzaziki

oder  Kartoffelecken 

Guten Appetit!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfen-Schnitzel !!! absolut spitze!*

Werde ich mal testen!

Meine Karpfenfilets brate ich bisher immer "klassisch", will heißen, in Mehl wenden, dann in Ei und schließlich in Semmelbrösel. Allerdings kommen die Filets nach dem Braten bei mir erst in den Kühlschrank, ich esse sie nur noch kalt. 

Probiert es mal, das "Wabbelige" zieht sich durch das Abkühlen zusammen und so ein (relativ dünnes!) kaltes Karpfenfilet schmeckt beinahe schon nach Hühnchen, überhaupt nicht mehr so weich wie im warmen Zustand (mag ich persönlich überhaupt nicht).


----------



## norwegian_sun (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfen-Schnitzel !!! absolut spitze!*

hört sich ja super lecker an! danke für den tip! muß ich mal probieren...#h


----------

